# San Antonio Bay Report...5/29/2012



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay*
*by Captain Chris Martin*

Just about each group on Tuesday reported a late mid-day bite, according to BFL Guide Jason Wagenfehr "Our last stop of the day completed the majority of our catching, we also landed a 25" trout fooled by a Mardi Gras bull minnow with returning customer Brad B. and crew." Other notable catches, BFL Guides Nathan Beabout & Steven Boldt repeated the same song about late bite. Repeat customer Harold L. and guests enjoyed Capt. Nathan as they were able experience a solid day of trout. First time customer Kenny C. and family enjoyed watching their daughter land her personal best 28" red fish with Capt. Steven. From oyster shell to protected back lakes, fish were all over the bay system.

*Testimonials*
*Doug R.*
05-30-2012
We had a blast. As usual Captain Harold was gracious, fun to be around and knowledgeable. The day we spent on the water will with my boys and Harold was a memory making , as was the forty trout we caught!!

*Ray P.*
05-30-2012
Angie / Chris, Thank you for a couple great trips. Everyone had a blast, & were all left impressed. If possible could I get a copy of the disc, or photos presented for the first group. There are two pictures I would really like to have. ( one with me holding a big trout & red face to face & one with my son, David , & I behind fish on hooks prior to cleaning up. Let me know if you could provide these. Thanks again, I will be in touch soon. Looking forward to June visit.

*Pat Callahann*
05-30-2012
Capt. Chris: Just a short note to advise what a great time we had over the Memorial Day weekend @ BAY FLATS LODGE; this was Ed. J. first trip down to Bay Flats, and from his remarks on the return trip to Central Texas - I strongly suspect it will not be his last trip there, maybe even a duck hunting trip? Jack Sims and I also enjoyed the trip, and our special treat was watching Ed land that 27 / 8 # Redfish, was Ed excited. As always the accommodations, food and staff were courteous and professional in every respect Guide Capt. Cooper worked hard to put us on the fish, and it was another great trip to Bay Flats that we can talk about. PS we did not see any photos from our group in the newsletter that came across today, maybe tomorrow? I will let you know how the Raffle with the MARINE CORPS LEAGUE ANNUAL CONVENTION comes out and look forward to returning to Bay Flats with Jude & Martin Arisco in late June. Best regards to all.

*Chef Austin's Kitchen*
Summer is here and our local seadrifter's are producing full gardens here in south texas. In the kitchen at BFL, we are all about using the freshest to provid our guests with the best meal possible. Whether it's San Antonio Bay soft shell crab or our very own in-house grown herbs, your sure to taste it went you walk through these double doors.

Captain Jason W. came into the kitchen today to drop off a bag of his own home grown texas cherry tomatoes. We simply pan roasted those, tossed them with sea salt and served them with our grill rack of Lamb. not to forget the basil that Regina gave us to put in our softened herb butter for the fresh sliced baguettes.

When you stay here at BFL you can bet your bottom dollar that we will slap your days catch on that hot grill, or introduce it to my friends butter and a hot saute pan. We want you to get the most out of your BFL experience and our serving staff, Lori and Audrey will make sure of that. With a bright smile they will pour you a glass of our complimentary house wine, and serve you a crisp light salad with your catch of the day.

From our kitchen to yours, we look forward to having you soon.
Chef Austin Brown

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868
www.GunDogBaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Few More*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Adding Professional Fishing / Duck Hunting Guide*

The lodge is adding a Professional Fishing / Duck Hunting Guide to our staff. We currently have 9 full time Guides.

Do you have what it takes? Do you know the POC/Seadrift Bay system? Would you move to this area? Better yet, would your wife move with you?

Date: May 30, 2012
Position Title: Seeking Professional Fishing / Duck Hunting Guide

Our staff makes the difference

The positive attitude, friendliness, professionalism, commitment and hard work of our fishing guides makes the difference between Bay Flats Lodge being a world class resort and just another fishing destination. Our staff works toward a common goal of complete customer satisfaction.

Call 1-888-677-4868 to set up an appointment

The lodge is growing, we have a position available to join our pro fishing / duck hunting staff. Our guides operate their own boats; guide should have a personable character. We host wide array of fishermen and women from around the world. The key to a successful guide is being able to enjoy the atmosphere and share the memories with your clients. We focus on character rather than professional skills. Potential earnings $100,000 plus. Compensation depends on repeat and referral clients. Ownership bonus system when you bring clients to the lodge for the first time.

• Have the ability to work within and maintain a positive attitude during long days of work. 
• Candidates must be honest, hard-working and a dependable self-motivated worker, with strong communication skills, we're more than a fishing lodge; we're in the entertainment business.
• We prefer a courteous, professional, upbeat individual who has interest in customer service/hospitality.
• Available to work Saturdays & Sundays or 7-days per week.
• Days scheduled off with advance notice.
• College degreed preferred.
• Guide keeps 100% gratuities.
• Non smoker.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Gator Trout*

*Gator Trout Being Landed *
June signals the end of spring into the early stages of summer time fishing. I want to cover fishing shorelines, inlets and bayous, and the presents of glass minnows and pinfish to land Gator size trout.

Time and time again you have read articles from me about "Find the bait find the fish." But, let me walk you through areas that hold more concentration of bait. First, let's look at shorelines characteristics such as points, coves, sand bars, and proximity of depth to color change. When looking for points on area shorelines key in on grassy points that attach to coves. These points normally hold more bait because current forces bait into and around washout areas. Look for sand bars that have good grass cover and steep guts. These undulations are underwater highway for large mullet, crabs, and pinfish. Keep an eye open for deep pockets of sand; I call these pockets sand saucers. Trout like to lay down in these saucers and ambush bait that swims through the grass over the saucer. You will notice where these deep pockets are located by color change. This is what I mean when I say, depth to color change.

Second, I would like to cover fishing inlets and bayous. I will always park my boats up wind of a bayou and wade fish downwind towards the inlet with top water lures. Work tight to the grass casting to nervous mullet. If possible, walk over the shoreline and get up wind of the bayou. As you stand on the bank, cast a top water lure into the bayou where bait is active. I will slowly wade into the bayou from the grass shoreline to get closer to active bait and work more areas. The majority of these bayou grass banks are very muddy, but once you get into the middle of the gut where the water is waist to chest deep, the bottom is normally firm. For first timers, wade-fishing bayous can be intimidating due to a new and different environment that offers mud, sand, shell, grass, and looks like alligator country. So far, I have never encountered and gators. Wile looking back at last years logs, we had 15 days with sustained winds over 20 mph. These bayous and inlets offer protection from gusting winds. Not only do I catch healthy trout, but also large redfish use these bayous to travel from shorelines to back lakes. On an outgoing tide, fish the head of bayous and inlets on the bay front side. Mullet will be stacked at the mouth of the bayou. On an incoming tide, fish the mouth of the bayou that empties into an area lake.

Third, let's discuss the presents of glass minnows and pinfish. Look for small explosions on the water surface. These explosions can be the result of trout coming underneath a glass minnow, or small pinfish. Smaller baitfish will attract pinfish on both shorelines and area reefs. In turn predator fish like redfish and trout will follow pinfish. Middle to late afternoons is the best times for glass minnows to move. Look for groups of diving brown pelicans and nervous jumping glass minnows. I prefer to fish areas where bait is forced through a reef or shoreline. For example, if you take the First Chain of Island Reefs in Espiritu Santo Bay. Look for areas where pelicans are diving and bait is active. In the past years, June has offered many great trips in this area.

As of late, we're still catching good size trout that are pushing into the 7 lb class. Most of these larger trout are being caught over shell in 3 to 5 feet of water while wade fishing. I am using a slow steady straight retrieve over solid shell to catch these bigger fish. The majority of our trips have included plum chartreuse TTF red killers. Over the past two weeks I cannot ever remember experiencing such violent strikes while slowing retrieving these lures. Some of these strikes have been less then 6 feet away. I suggest reeling the lure all the way back to you if you are receiving close strikes.

In closing, the past 90 days we have seen some great fishing, and hopefully June will be no different. With more tournaments and vacations ahead, be courteous on the water and remember to approach wade fishermen while idling slowly or pass them with good distance. One thing I will leave you with, if your scaring bait your scaring trout and redfish.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Friday, June 1, 2012...Action*

BFL Guides Steve, David & TJ with the John C. party 6/1/2012


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Friday, June 1, 2012...Action*

Friday evening each guests was greeted at the door with pre-appetizers by our staff.

Sample menu


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Clothing Co. "New Arrivals"*

Thanks


----------

